# high school bench record video



## DADAWG (Mar 25, 2013)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/highs...h-press-record-astonishing-700-101340413.html


not bad


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: high school bench record videa*

That's intense


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: high school bench record videa*

Df beat you too it old timer. Lol


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: high school bench record videa*

That guy is strong!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: high school bench record videa*

Straight Beast.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: high school bench record videa*

That is amazing!

In the past 20 years, if I had a nickle for every time I had some father, coach, or whomever tell me that they know a high school kid who can bench 500 pounds I'd be...well...you get the point.

I've only seen it done 3 times and that video makes it 4.

As an aside, I would hate to be that kid's shoulders in a few years after watching that lift.


----------



## SAD (Mar 26, 2013)

The article compares this kid's strength to the max bench presses of NFL players.  Raw vs. equipped?  BIG fucking difference.  Still a great lift for this kid, but people need to understand the difference between raw and equipped.  My guess is this kid benches in the low 400s, if that, raw.


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 26, 2013)

holly balls!!  he blew it up pretty well too!


----------



## Cashout (Mar 26, 2013)

SAD said:


> The article compares this kid's strength to the max bench presses of NFL players.  Raw vs. equipped?  BIG fucking difference.  Still a great lift for this kid, but people need to understand the difference between raw and equipped.  My guess is this kid benches in the low 400s, if that, raw.



So you are saying that equipment can add almost 300 pounds? 

What type of equipment would provide that type of mechanical advantage and if that is the case then what is the point of allowing that type of equipment in a meet?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 26, 2013)

SAD said:


> The article compares this kid's strength to the max bench presses of NFL players.  Raw vs. equipped?  BIG fucking difference.  Still a great lift for this kid, but people need to understand the difference between raw and equipped.  My guess is this kid benches in the low 400s, if that, raw.




I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 26, 2013)

a bench shirt wont add that much, maybe 50-60lbs.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 26, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> a bench shirt wont add that much, maybe 50-60lbs.



Bull shit...


----------



## SAD (Mar 26, 2013)

Cashout said:


> So you are saying that equipment can add almost 300 pounds?
> 
> What type of equipment would provide that type of mechanical advantage and if that is the case then what is the point of allowing that type of equipment in a meet?



Absolutely.  I'm not taking anything away from geared lifters at all.  It is a skill to be able to maximize the advantage, but you absolutely cannot compare geared to raw.

You can use it in competition against other geared lifters, but not against raw.  Two different disciplines within the same sport.

Darkside, a good single ply with proper form can add over 150.   A multiply adds significantly more.  I have a slingshot (google it) which is a stepping stone to single ply, and it adds 50-60 pounds to my bench, easy.


----------



## Jada (Mar 26, 2013)

Damn I can't c the video!!!!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 26, 2013)

50-60 lbs out of a shirt?  haha.  one of my buddies benched 600 at his last meet in his shirt.  tried 405 raw last monday at the gym and missed it.  some people are just really good with gear.  however,  that doesn't mean everyone is just going to throw on gear and instantly add 200 pounds to their max.  i've been around quiet a bit of geared lifting and by all means you have to know what the hell you're doing and train it a lot.  i respect it,  but also prefer going as far as i can raw.


----------



## DADAWG (Mar 27, 2013)

the amount of weight that lifters get out of their shirts is deceiving. todays lifters who compete train useing their equipment and concentrate most of their efforts on the upper half of their lift. that means the lower / bottom of their press is neglected so when they do lift raw its a pretty big difference . most of them basically dont even care what they benh raw only what they can lockout in equipment , IF IF IF they trained the bottom end of their lift equally then the difference between their raw VS bench shirt press would be a lot closer to the same.


----------



## SAD (Mar 27, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> the amount of weight that lifters get out of their shirts is deceiving. todays lifters who compete train useing their equipment and concentrate most of their efforts on the upper half of their lift. that means the lower / bottom of their press is neglected so when they do lift raw its a pretty big difference . most of them basically dont even care what they benh raw only what they can lockout in equipment , IF IF IF they trained the bottom end of their lift equally then the difference between their raw VS bench shirt press would be a lot closer to the same.



I get what you're saying, but it's just not how it works.  If that were the case, you'd see more guys benching in the 700s raw, but there are only a couple ever to do so.  Whereas shirted benchers who hit over 900 are numbered in the dozens.  What you're missing in your equation is the speed that is built up by the shirt in the lower half of the movement.  This speed is impossible to duplicate with super heavy raw benching, and therefore the lockout portion is that much more difficult.

The fact is, these guys benching 1000 in a multiply shirt are very likely some of the best raw benchers in the world, but the difference between the two lifts is still hundreds of pounds.


----------



## DADAWG (Mar 27, 2013)

SAD said:


> I get what you're saying, but it's just not how it works.  If that were the case, you'd see more guys benching in the 700s raw, but there are only a couple ever to do so.  Whereas shirted benchers who hit over 900 are numbered in the dozens.  What you're missing in your equation is the speed that is built up by the shirt in the lower half of the movement.  This speed is impossible to duplicate with super heavy raw benching, and therefore the lockout portion is that much more difficult.
> 
> The fact is, these guys benching 1000 in a multiply shirt are very likely some of the best raw benchers in the world, but the difference between the two lifts is still hundreds of pounds.



there are guys like mendelson who can bench a house raw but never quite master the use of the shirt as well as some of the other guys who cant touch mendelsons raw bench. theres more to it than that.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 27, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> there are guys like mendelson who can bench a house raw but never quite master the use of the shirt as well as some of the other guys who cant touch mendelsons raw bench. theres more to it than that.



there's very few raw lifters you can say that about though.  there are a lot more guys that bench 700+ in a shirt than raw.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 28, 2013)

fuck is strong, bench suit never counts though


----------



## Yaya (Mar 28, 2013)

Raw all the time and im not here to argue..

Its what i firmly believe


----------



## SAD (Mar 28, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> there are guys like mendelson who can bench a house raw but never quite master the use of the shirt as well as some of the other guys who cant touch mendelsons raw bench. theres more to it than that.



Mendy benches over 300 pounds more in a shirt.  He's one of the guys I was talking about who can bench over 1000 pounds in a shirt, but "only" 715 raw.  My whole point is that with proper technique and practice, a multiply WILL add hundreds of pounds to your raw bench.  Bringing up Mendy actually proves my point.


----------



## DADAWG (Mar 28, 2013)

SAD said:


> Mendy benches over 300 pounds more in a shirt.  He's one of the guys I was talking about who can bench over 1000 pounds in a shirt, but "only" 715 raw.  My whole point is that with proper technique and practice, a multiply WILL add hundreds of pounds to your raw bench.  Bringing up Mendy actually proves my point.



mendy competes against guys who cant come within hundreds of his raw bench is the point i was trying to make but i didnt explain it well lol. mendy is a real beast and is stud in or out of a shirt but some of his competitors are shirt specialist and have ignored their raw bench to the point that its not even funny.MOST of those guys who have ignored their raw bench would probablly be very good raw benchers IF IF IF they trained that way but they dont give a shit if they can bench 135 raw as long as they can lockout 1000.
the shirt by far at this point adds the most to the lift ,the squat suit is second and deadlift suit a distant last place. back when inzer 1st came out with their 1ST blast shirt if you got 15-20 pounds you were lucky , not only did they start making better versions of the basic blast shirt but we learned to cut them open in the back and scoot the neck down lower , a lady named karen { i think } came out with a denim bench shirt during that time as well. the original bench shirt was just thick and tight tshirts lol thats how the idea was born.
i never had what it took to really exploit a real bench shirt , my shoulder were shot before they came along but i will never forget the 1st time i suited up in a 2 ply titan boss squat suit , it took 30 minutes to get into it and i couldnt get to parallel with 700 , . i knew i was gonna like that shit lol.

yes SAD i am a old bastard.


----------



## DF (Mar 28, 2013)

I've never seen one if these bench shirts up close.  Looking at videos of guys putting them on it would seem like putting on a wet suit.  I used to scuba & those things are a pain in the ass to get on & off.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 28, 2013)

That's very impressive.   But I was unaware clothing could help a bench


----------



## DADAWG (Mar 28, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I've never seen one if these bench shirts up close.  Looking at videos of guys putting them on it would seem like putting on a wet suit.  I used to scuba & those things are a pain in the ass to get on & off.



most of the new ones are open back which is still a pain to get up the arms but a double ply closed back shirt is a torture device banned by the geneva convention. ive seen people have to be cut out of their shirts and squat suits both.


----------



## DF (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow! That doesn't sound fun at all.  At least I could use hair conditioner to get into my scuba gear.  A little lube goes along way.


----------

